

Proposals for Librelist Moderation Strategies - soundsop
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-12-05.html

======
pie
The more thinking about community building and content moderation, the better.
This is certainly thoughtful, if somewhat untested of an approach.

This makes me wonder, could someone point to any essential (or particularly
insightful) pieces on the subject?

~~~
cma
[http://blog.reddit.com/2009/10/reddits-new-comment-
sorting-s...](http://blog.reddit.com/2009/10/reddits-new-comment-sorting-
system.html)

